# Air-balloon mascot



## dmitrys99 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi there!

I want to share a small gift with you. I've got a FreeBSD mascot made of air balloons from my wife. Here it is:







Enjoy!

Dmitry


----------



## AJ-BSD (Oct 26, 2013)

Very very cool!


----------

